# Specials > Testing Ground >  Introduction

## Techrotation

Hi, My name is Shyamal. I'm new in this forum. I want to discuss, share and capturing my unknown knowledge with you all. Hope always will help me here. I will be grateful if i get help from this forum...

----------

